# my other family



## e she i (Oct 6, 2008)

heres some pics of my other family.sorry for the crappy pics.


----------



## Apdfranklin (Jun 23, 2008)

I love that third picture.... Beautiful dog... Thanks for posting them.


----------



## Yorkie Mom (Aug 25, 2008)

They are beautiful! And the pictures aren't crappy, they look very nice :]


----------



## BabyHusky (Jul 21, 2008)

Wow gorgeous!! That 3rd picture...so buff hahaha.


----------



## apbtproud (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice Pics, 
Thanks for sharing..


----------

